# Sampler Afghan



## Linda Patierno (Feb 11, 2011)

Here's the Sampler Afghan I just finished from my "Beyond the Basics" class (I teach it)...this is my fourth afghan. It's for my daughter's mother-in-law for Christmas.

It was a purchased pattern from Annie's Attic (Knit Sampler Afghan #872893)...I changed the border to the cabled one seen in the picture. The original pattern calls for a fringe edging and I don't like fringe.


----------



## nowlin (May 10, 2011)

Hello Linda,

What a lovely gift you made. Your knitting is awesome.

Thank you for sharing it with us.

Happy knitting Joan


----------



## MarykM (Jun 29, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

What a great sampler. This is such a good way to learn new stitches. The heart is one I haven't seen before; great 3-D addition. Your cable border is very nice. I'm not a big fan of fringe either. Wonderful knitting, wonderful gift.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I really like this. I agree it is a beautiful gift.

SEA


----------



## Pattyhayw (May 29, 2011)

Wow--that is beautiful. How long did it take you to make it?


----------



## Linda Patierno (Feb 11, 2011)

Pattyhayw said:


> Wow--that is beautiful. How long did it take you to make it?


It took about 6 weeks to make all the squares and another 6 weeks to make the border.


----------



## Mickey17173 (Feb 10, 2011)

Really beautiful. Great work


----------



## SunsetKnitting (Apr 6, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful!!! I am sure it will be treasured and kept in the family for generations to come!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

It is a beautiful gift, and thank you for the information on where to find it.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Soooooooooooooo beautiful, love it.


----------



## rolyn63 (Jul 18, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

That is a stunning afghan. I wish I could take your class.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful - lovely sampler patterns in there . What a fun thing to make it looks so perfect. 

I don't care for fringes also.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

What a lovely afghan - you did a great job - the border is wonderful - I would love to know how you did the border


----------



## granjoy (Jun 29, 2011)

Awesome work! Love the colour too, and I'm also not a fan of fringes. Your cable border is perfect! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Just beautiful.....


----------



## leslee (Apr 19, 2011)

Just stunning. Its so lovely . What a beaut idea working the cable edge. Can you share the way you did it or is it copy writted?


----------



## gladyscat (Jun 6, 2011)

I visited Annie's Attic but could not find the pattern anywhere on their web site. They only had 3 knitted sampler afghans listed and none had fringe. Is it possible that it has been discontinued? 
I agree with you about not liking fringe, but my real pet peeve is people who put fringe on baby afghans. I just know the babies are going to put it in their mouths and choke on it.


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

love it!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

This afghan is simply stunning, i wished i lived nearer to take one of your classes, would love to do something like that.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i love it you did a wonderful job on it & the color so pretty!


----------



## Kathleen's daughter (Jul 31, 2011)

One word: Hierloom. Congratulations!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Beautiful afghan. Such a wide variety of different stitches x


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Outstanding! Love it!


----------



## Vonni2 (Aug 9, 2011)

It is a lovely afgan I am with you, much prefer cable to the fringes.


----------



## Bundyjoy (Apr 20, 2011)

What a beautiful job - everything about the afghan is just lovely.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

WOW...what a masterpiece...just gorgeous...love the soft mauve color.


----------



## charliz (May 17, 2011)

Beautiful and love the edge!


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

it is beautiful. glad you shared, gives me ideas.


----------



## jetsteria (Aug 2, 2011)

Ravelry have this pattern for $4.99

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knit-sampler-afghan


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

love the afghan , color and edging


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

Lovely work.


----------



## bae (May 24, 2011)

Beautiful work...would love to take a class like this...the color was so beautiful...


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

What a beautiful afghan, it is stunning.


----------



## GrammieGail (Jun 10, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!! I love the edging...I don't like fringe, either, and I don't think babies like it in their face!!! GG


----------



## TheresaD (Feb 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful. I too would like to know how you made the edging.


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

love this and your work is beautiful - love the border you did too


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## SimplyGran (Jul 9, 2011)

Well, Miss Linda, your daughter's MIL should be ever so thrilled when she receives this. It goes without saying, "very nice work, Teach."


----------



## elainjoyce (Mar 3, 2011)

Beautiful Job. I've made two and some of those squares are some I did from a book by Leisure Arts. A Sampler Afghan. They sure are fun to do.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

So so beautiful.........stunning.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Stunning! Beautiful job of sewing it together.


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

I would soooo love to make one of these but I dread the thought of joining the squares together. It's not only that I hate sewing, but nothing seems to look good if I do sew it togeter!


----------



## tootsieroller (Aug 28, 2011)

Linda,
Absolutely beautiful work. I agree about fringe. After you wash it once you spend time untangling the fringe.
I love the color, too


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Beautiful. Lovely color.


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

I can't find the pattern on annie's attic any one know where I can get it? and thank in advance


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

That is really lovely. I'm so impressed.


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh my!! I think this is so beautiful!! No place on it to read pattern wrong eg. ch 35 translates to my stroke brain as channel 35 instead of chain 35. lol


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Beautiful! Love the edging. I hope someday I will be able to do something like this.


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

That is OUTSTANDING! What a lovely gift. Wish I had the pattern, but looks too challenging for moi!

Robin in MA


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Really beautiful work and love ur color.


----------



## jeriwilliams (Mar 14, 2011)

Linda Patierno said:


> Here's the Sampler Afghan I just finished from my "Beyond the Basics" class (I teach it)...this is my fourth afghan. It's for my daughter's mother-in-law for Christmas.
> 
> It was a purchased pattern from Annie's Attic (Knit Sampler Afghan #872893)...I changed the border to the cabled one seen in the picture. The original pattern calls for a fringe edging and I don't like fringe.


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## BubbyIssaquah (Jul 5, 2011)

A treasure for sure...beautiful color and execution. For my daughter's 25th birthday, I recruited friends and family to each make a square or 2 using the Barbara Walker book (#1, I think). I supplied the yarn, a 100% wool worsted and asked that the squares be approx. 7"; I blocked all of them to that size before sewing the afghan together. I also embroidered a small symbol for each knitter and sent the legend along with the afghan so that she could see who made which squares. It wasn't perfect; many of the knitters had never done this before and were very apprehensive about it,but it was a gift from many hearts. She has treasured it now for 27 years.


----------



## debdobalina (Apr 21, 2011)

Love everything about this: the color, the pattern and the border you designed. Great job!


----------



## sues4hrts (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Love the color. Something to cherish for ever!


----------



## Weezieo77 (Feb 24, 2011)

Lovely!


----------



## wondermaid (May 9, 2011)

Blanket is really nice.I dont like fringe either...


----------



## maladydawn (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful Afghan. I adore the wording in the centre, I am sure it will be greatly received! Very Well Done. xx


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful blanket. Your edging is so much better than fringe.


----------



## Annsb (May 16, 2011)

wow! that is beautiful.


----------



## lazzam (Jun 23, 2011)

Ravelry have the pattern, but it is marked as 'out of print'. Does anyone else know where the pattern can be bought from. Cheers Julie


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Linda, this is absolutely stunning. The panels are gorgeous. And the border!! I have never seen a cabled border before & it is just out of this world beautiful. Congratulations on this fabulous piece, which will surely become an heirloom.


----------



## gladyscat (Jun 6, 2011)

I called Annie's Attic and was told the pattern is no longer available. Operator suggested looking at Free Patterns.com and ePatterns.com. Not there either. Found that designer is Ann E. Smith, but could find no web site in her name. I'm stumped! Does anyone have any more ideas? I also checked eBay. Not there either.


----------



## Heide 43 (Jul 20, 2011)

This is so beautiful!


----------



## Carolyn Gay (Jul 14, 2011)

Beautiful - really like the cabled border - really sets it all off.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

Your afghan is so very pretty. I love the pattern and love the color.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow. That's simply gorgeous. Looks like you'd never get bored with this one!


----------



## stubbynose (May 30, 2011)

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL HAND MADE GIFT YOU MADE FOR HER!! SHE WILL BE SO OVERWHELMED WHEN SHE OPENS THIS I AM SURE!


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

Linda Patierno said:


> Here's the Sampler Afghan I just finished from my "Beyond the Basics" class (I teach it)...this is my fourth afghan. It's for my daughter's mother-in-law for Christmas.
> 
> It was a purchased pattern from Annie's Attic (Knit Sampler Afghan #872893)...I changed the border to the cabled one seen in the picture. The original pattern calls for a fringe edging and I don't like fringe.


What a lovely sampler afghan you have made. A treasure for sure. I love the color you chose for your afghan. Your daughter's mother-in-law will love this afghan. Your knitting is fabulous!! One day...I do hope you knit like you.


----------



## Sophia5 (Jul 10, 2011)

Absolutely stunning. Would also love to know how you did the border


----------



## Kathy15 (Mar 23, 2011)

Just beautiful. Lot of love in this work of art.


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful afghan. You are very talented and I wish you were in my neighborhood so you could teach me.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very nicely done love the border


----------



## laceandlovelies (Feb 21, 2011)

This afghan is so fabulous -=- love the color. Your work is absolutely excellent.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I love it and the color.


----------



## Althea (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful afghan - have also 'drawn a blank' trying to locate the pattern. Just love the cable border as I, too, don't like fringes.


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

wow!! very nice!


----------



## toothcleaner (Jun 24, 2011)

OH oh oh in my wildest dreams to be able to do something so beautiful!!


----------



## jbagnall (Jun 14, 2011)

one of the most stunning afghans i have ever seen. you are highly talented. look forward to seeing more of your work. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Youngun (Aug 30, 2011)

This is beautiful.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful!!! Would you be able to post a link to the cabled border. Have tried a couple and they don't look anything like yours (which I really like) Thanks in advance. Norah


----------



## cardinal (Mar 28, 2011)

I too have not been able to locate the pattern. If anyone finds it, please post where, so the rest of us can find it.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

Woo hoo for you! Just fabulous.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!! She will love your gift!!!


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

How beautiful! I love it! I would have to keep this one for myself!


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

What a perfect gift...to be treasured for many years to come. I don't care for fringe either...the cable is just perfect. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It is beautiful! Thanks for sharing it!

Anita


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful. There is no way I would even attempt that sampler. Not skilled enough in knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Corbie (Mar 6, 2011)

I love it... Just beautiful...


----------



## whodlum (Jun 9, 2011)

That is beautiful. I don't usually care for sampler things, but that is lovely. You did a great job. :thumbup:


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Can you explain how you made the edging? Was it difficult? Is there a pattern somewhere?

Thank you

Robin in MA


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

I also have been looking for the right sampler afaghan to knit. Squares small enough to take with you on a road trip. If anyone comes across the site please let me know so I can get it. Thanks


----------



## toula (Mar 9, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Simply gorgeous, love the color


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

available at revailry for $5


----------



## lazzam (Jun 23, 2011)

It's out of print.Cheers Julie


----------



## lazzam (Jun 23, 2011)

Sure will. Cheers Julie


barb1957 said:


> I also have been looking for the right sampler afaghan to knit. Squares small enough to take with you on a road trip. If anyone comes across the site please let me know so I can get it. Thanks


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Love it and good choice on changing the boarder, it's better suited.

Pam


----------



## carolyne (Sep 23, 2011)

wow that is so beautiful..im knitting my first cabled blanket and was pondering what kind of border to make when im done cause im knitting my blanket in panels. anyhow i did a google image search of "knitted afghan borders" and your beautiful pic came up..i was excited to see you are from knitting paradise..me too lol..your blanket is amazing as is your choice of border..much much better than fringe..wow..
carolyne


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

This is the pattern for the tulip border:

Tulip-Bud Border
Cast on 8 sts.
Row 1 (RS): K5, yo, k1, yo, k2  10 sts.
Row 2: P6, k into front and back of next st (inc made), k3  11 sts.
Row 3: K4, p1, k2, yo, k1, yo, k3  13 sts.
Row 4: P8, inc in next st, k4  14 sts.
Row 5: K4, p2, k3, yo, k1, yo, k4  16 sts.
Row 6: P10, inc in next st, k5  17 sts.
Row 7: K4, p3, k4, yo, k1, yo, k5  19 sts.
Row 8: P12, inc in next st, k6  20 sts.
Row 9: K4, p4, ssk, k7, k2tog, k1  18 sts.
Row 10: P10, inc in next st, k7  19 sts.
Row 11: K4, p5, ssk, k5, k2tog, k1  17 sts.
Row 12: P8, inc in next st, k2, p1, k5  18 sts.
Row 13: K4, p1, k1, p4, ssk, k3, k2tog, k1  16 sts.
Row 14: P6, inc in next st, k3, p1, k5  17 sts.
Row 15: K4, p1, k1, p5, ssk, k1, k2tog, k1  15 sts.
Row 16: P4, inc in next st, k4, p1, k5  16 sts.
Row 17: K4, p1, k1, p6, sk2p, k1  14 sts.
Row 18: P2tog, bind off next 5 sts using p2tog st to bind off first st, p3, k4  8 sts.
Rep Rows 1-18 until border fits around Throw (approximately 96 in. (244 cm)). Note: It is helpful to sew border in
place as you knit. Bind off. Finish sewing border in place around Throw. Weave in ends.


Robin in MA


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

have you thought about picking up the stitches and knit the border as you go?


----------



## belencita7 (Oct 6, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## nancy the knitter (May 19, 2012)

Hi This is the third afghan I have found which I love but they do not have the pattern. Any way I could get the pattern from you. I thought I bought 40 balls of Plymouth baby alpaca DK but it is now 70. I would like to knit a bedspread. I thought to knit it double. Hope you can help. Nancy Kilian


----------



## Messinc (Feb 27, 2014)

I would love to have the pattern. There are ladies at my church who want to learn to knit and I promised them I would find a sampler to teach them. I searched Annie's Attic and it was not available. My email address is [email protected]

It was beautiful!


----------

